# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The fishing has been awesome drifting or wading with the official kick off of Fall Fishing. The Top Water bite has been spectacular while wading and then we've been moving to Down South Lures as the top water bite dies down throughout the day with many quality fish, it's going to be a great year and we are going to be catching some big Trout this fall and winter, I'll say it's going to be a record breaker. As far as drifting has been, well it's been awesome too and pretty much drifting deep shell or fishing working birds and the birds are kicking off in full force so I am excited because I love to fish those active birds. Now is the time to be out here, the mornings are nice and cool and the days are not nearly as hot as they were just a few weeks ago. Come on down and enjoys these great days on the water, I can accommodate anyone that would like to come, this is for everyone! Thank You all so much for reading the reports and look forward to many more. For available dates contact me with the info provided below.
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Hollis is one of the best fishermen and overall a fine a person that you will ever meet!!
He will go above and beyond to teach you how to fish East Matagorda Bay.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank You Flats Marc . That sure was nice to see that and really appreciate that super nice comment sir!ðŸ'


----------

